

Perpetual loop - two computers remote desktoping to each other - thecommonage
http://thecommonage.com/remote-desktop-software-opened-both-ways-across-two-computers.PNG

======
byoung2
They tried to obscure personal information on the outer window, but they
forgot the inner ones!

------
Novash
A suggestion to whoever took the screenshot: ALT + PRINT SCREEN removes the
taskbar.

